# Dish Hopper/2 Joeys/Super Joey setup, lots and lots of problems for my household.



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

ever since my household upgraded from 2 722k to the Hopper and 2 Joeys and 1 Super Joey back in February, we been having lots of problems with it since then, we have had gone to a new Hopper and a new Super Joey and a couple of those things that the cable splitter hook up thing up to to add moca/signal from the satellite dish to it. and need to say, still having problems.

in fact, here's a list of them:
1. Channels going out for no reason as in good weather, and the HD channels going to their SD version, when it's just mostly Sunny/partly cloudy (might be a signal issue with dish eye).

2. Sometimes the scheduled pre-programmed recordings don't record at all and causes issues with other pre-programmed scheduled recordings. and other times, recording don't record parts of the show at all for no reason, possibly related to signal issues. 

3. Channels on tuner not coming in at all, just a black screen and you are left with no choice but to reset Hopper and or Joey.

4. channels audio drops out and skips on the main TV hooked to Hopper, and the only way to fix that is ether back it up for a sec or change the channel, ch. 138 TNT seems to do this the most. 

5. every time you tuned into a channel or went back to live or backed up a live broadcast for a moment, it freezes for a second like a badly scratched up DVD being played in a DVD player. 

6. tuner assigned to a TV doesn't turn off after someone turned off the TV and had it off for hours (example, if the TV hooked up on a Joey labeled "Bedroom 2" on the TV Activity menu, if it's off, then the tuner needs to be free if TV's been off for more then a few minutes.), it's possible the tuner could need to be turned off by someone when they are done with TV, and the Joey may have a setting set up for auto turn off after a x amount of time and said joey hasn't gotten to that time yet. 

7. freezes up like it's paused when you are trying to back up a show from the start (or the point of being tuned in on the Hopper/Joey/Super Joey) on either a live programming or a DVRed recording. 

that's all the known issues me and my household had been dealing with since we went with the Hopper/2 Joeys/Super Hopper setup. 

anyone else having all of the issues i have listed on this posting. if so, i think we should just go back to the 2 722ks


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Contact DIRT and see if they can help you go back to 722.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

There is nothing inherently wrong with Hoppers and Joeys. You have likely an installation problem (wiring, node, alignment, etc.) or a Hopper that needs to be replaced. The 722 was a nice piece of equipment, but it pales in comparison with the Hopper/Joey combination.

I've been running 2 Hoppers and 2 Joeys since they first came out with zero problems. My experience is typical of most customers.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I have and am having many of the issues posted above, including a new one where if you leave a Hopper in pause for more than a couple minutes, when you come back and continue, the recording will play for a minute or two and then end as if the program is actually over. You get the Delete | DVR | Live TV screen and have to go back to the DVR, locate the program, start the program over and fast forward to the spot you were at and continue from there.

Have also had the "you're on a tuner and there are other tuners unused and a timer fires, you get the "allow" or "deny" pop up and you allow and takes your tuner and not an open one". Now many times I'll get the approval pop up, allow and all that should happen in the back ground does and you are not interrupted. But that is a rarity.

And 1. is something we have had issues with since they installed a 1k2 dish in place of our two 500's. With the two dish set up we never have Reception Issues/Rain/Snow Fade. They tried to leave the two dish set up, but something kept burning out "expensive" Duo Nodes and had to go with a single 1k2, was hoping for a 1k4, but hit the cut off on those dishes. Am inquiring about a "reaiming" now, have installed a snow visor that has only kept a little snow off the dish. But when the cloud cover gets too think for this particular dish, we get dropout that we did not have with the two dish set up. When the 1k2/4 dishes first came out a Field Super friend of mine told me the whole this is that and that is this and why story and the 1k4 dish was the better of the two and if I ever went to a 1k dish insist on the 1k4 even though of the two the 1k4 catches the wind more, as they both do, and may need to be adjusted more. But it'll have more surface area to grab signal. I know this is true from my days at preDISH Hughes. Well since they stopped using the 1k4s in my area due to the "expense" they wouldn't install one. Saying that the 1k2 would give me no problems. Wrong. I'm hoping to get the 129 wing dish, that I had them leave, hooked into the system and the 1k2 aimed primarily at 110/119. We're over the macroblocking, picture and sound dropping, rain and snow fade, SD instead of HD, a lot lately, with clear skies. Funny my neighbor with DTV and the larger dish never has any of the reception issues we do now.


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

Update on the issues, so the person in my household called Dish the other day, and one story short, Dish sent a Guy out here earlier this afternoon to fix it, he discovered the eye was bad and replaced it with a new one and he also replaced the dish to one of the new black ones with the red Dish logo with the word HD in white. Also he put in a new Node and a new spliter thing in there. The Hopper in question didn't get replaced and now we have it hooked up to the internet temporary to see if Dish will diagnose if there's a problem with it. So far, so good. Now i'm just waiting to see if anything will gone wrong.


----------

